# Trying to market my Shirts, any help is great



## whatsyourpeeve (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello all and I am new to the group. My friend and I started a T-shirt company called Whatsyourpeeve.com. The peeves we have are In-laws, Know-it-alls, Homework, Mondays, people who wear people shirts who shouldn't and Lazy Husbands. How do you think its best for us to market online.

thanks for your help.


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

Shawn,
I had the same question when I joined. Search the posts for " search engine optimization" and you will find the best articles on how to market your products on the major search engines. It helped me considerably. There are articles on how to budget, key words to use, how to sign up with Google, do's and dont's, etc. You will find all the information you need on previous threads. I read about 20 different articles in this forum on this subject and learned more in one day than I have in the last year. Good luck!


----------



## whatsyourpeeve (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks. Its a start for sure.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Shawn, here's another good place to start reading: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/marketing/


----------



## Tranzition (Aug 16, 2007)

craigslist is always a good "poor man's" start...


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Shawn - You have a good concept so you should do well. Spend as much time as possible researching T-Shirt Forums. You'll find great tips on marketing and just about any other subject related to T-Shirts. Good Luck


----------



## whatsyourpeeve (Aug 14, 2007)

I am working on trying to hit a few flee markets but the t-shirt categories are sold out. That stinks. We had our first purchase from outside friends via the web. That made us happy.


----------



## bonfiredesigns (Aug 27, 2007)

Marketing is one of the toughest parts of the whole business! Takes alot of time and research! I found Google Base to be a great start! You can upload lots of images and descriptions and links to your website. I also do a few Ebay listings now and then, not because I make much money there but because you can list your website with links, describe other designs or items you have and I have gotten quite a few hits from that. You can also try a newer auction type site called ioffer.com, costs less than ebay, nothing if you don't sell and you can list your website, stores and designs in the description area for some free marketing! Good luck and stick with it!


----------



## whatsyourpeeve (Aug 14, 2007)

I have hit a few flea markets and have not had much luck at all. This is harder than i thought it would be. I new i was not going to sell them quick but it has been a while since we sold a shirt.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Just keep at it - it is hard work  but fun in the long run. Lots of info on the boards here - I learn something new every day. (when I do get the time to read!)


----------



## A Family Affair (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, does anyone have their line of t-shirts selling at any major retail stores like Walmart or target? If so, I would like to know what steps you took to hook up with these stores. Any help is greatly appreciated.

AD


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

very few are going to get hooked up with major markets. The bigger the chain...the harder to get in. Unless you are equipped to turn out thousands of items walmart and target is not interested. Their store managers do not take on local material..or so I was told some time ago. I look at this the same way I look at my promotional product line. That business is an 18 billion a year biz. look at it as a pyramid..the farther up you go..the higher the volume, but the competition is a killer... so I focus not on the biz that has million dollar promotional budget, but on the local ones that have 500=5k budget and it works very well. the same should apply here


----------



## A Family Affair (Sep 26, 2007)

OK,
good to know, thank for you info.

AD


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A Family Affair said:


> Hi, does anyone have their line of t-shirts selling at any major retail stores like Walmart or target? If so, I would like to know what steps you took to hook up with these stores. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> AD


Look here for more info on selling to major retail stores: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/retailers/


----------



## A Family Affair (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

As far as marketing goes, how does one get paid when their items sell in stores? For example, if I went to a local dollar store and they decided to sell my t-shirts, how do I get paid? Do I take a percentage and the store take the other percentage? Also, is their contracts involved as far as commission goes etc? Thanks for any help. Sorry if my questions are confusing.

AD


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

A Family Affair said:


> As far as marketing goes, how does one get paid when their items sell in stores?


That has nothing to do with marketing, that's retailing/wholesaling.



A Family Affair said:


> For example, if I went to a local dollar store and they decided to sell my t-shirts, how do I get paid?


Direct deposit, cheque, credit card, cash... depends on what you and the retailer agreed to.



A Family Affair said:


> Do I take a percentage and the store take the other percentage?


Sometimes you sell on consignment, which is percentage based, but if you sell outright, then you set a wholesale price that they pay you (upfront, or net). It depends on what terms you and the store agree to - there are some standard forms, but there's still variance within that.



A Family Affair said:


> Also, is their contracts involved as far as commission goes etc?


Yes.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

And take a look at what Rodney recommended:



Rodney said:


> Look here for more info on selling to major retail stores: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/retailers/


----------

